# Tillie got "the works" today!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Normally I break things up a bit, but we've been SO busy lately she was way overdue for a LOT of things, so I did it all today! LOL well except for her nails.. those will have to wait for another day!

She got a bath/blowdry, trimmed/pulled out ear hair, rounded feet, shaved paws, cleaned up sanitary area and of course full comb out 

Here she is all tuckered out and oh so pretty!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

And here she is after she took out her pony tail... LOL

AND awaiting her belly rub for being such a good girl and enduring the horrible TORTURE of grooming! ound:

And lastly a pic of her curled up at the end of my recliner, on my 'lap' ... her way of saying "STOP taking PICTURES mom!!!" :violin:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is SUCH a pretty girl, Tammy!

Kodi had his bath day yesterday. Our air conditioning was broken (it got fixed at the end of the day) so I figured a bath was a good way to cool him off. So I washed him and let him air dry. He actually came out looking great...REALLY silky, soft waves, with no frizzies. 

Now we're camping in our trailer for the big NEAROE Rally Tournament this weekend. It's always a challenge when we camp for a show. Iwant him to have fun, but I also want to keep him reasonably clean. Fortunately, we're supposed to have dry weather for the weekend, so he shouldn't get sopping wet and muddy the way he did at the June trial!:whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Great Belly Rub wait pic!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Can I ask why she is laying on a map? Is she planning on running away because of her rough day?? lol


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> Can I ask why she is laying on a map? Is she planning on running away because of her rough day?? lol


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very pretty! That is a lot of work in one day. I think I need to recover more than Murphy on grooming day.

Murphy needs a bath, but my husband and daughter just went out and got Murphy a kiddie pool as the weather has finally warmed up here in the Pacific Northwest so I think I will wait until after the "big swim" tomorrow.

I know Murphy will end up in the dirt just like last summer when they had him playing in the sprinklers.:biggrin1:

You are a great mom to Tillie and she is such a sweetie!

Diane


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone! LOL Ya, Tillie's not much of a fan of water, any kind... raining, in a pool, puddles... she stays away from it. She really is quite the princess. LOL

As for the maps... well, my 10 1/2 yr old son has been obssesed with maps since he was 6. We got him a AAA membership for his birthday when he was 7. He has everymap you could ever want and actually has most of them commited to memory. His mind is incredible. He's been gone at camp since Sunday and got home late last night, he was missing his maps and was doing some sort of something with them... not sure how many were spread out on the floor, but this is a regular thing. Tillie always lays on them, so do the cats... LOL often times she lays RIGHT where my son is working.. or she 'dances' around him and 'crinkle, crinkle, crinkle' go the maps... 
so, that is why she is laying on maps.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

in looking back through the pics you can actually see how my son has outlined the counties and/or city limits.  lol just one of his many "projects" with his maps...
although I agree, I think Tillie was planning a way to get away from grooming...


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Great job on the grooming, Tammy! Tillie looks absolutely gorgeous!

I think it's lovely that (apparently) your son doesn't mind if Tillie and the cats lounge on his maps! (They are nice maps!)

Camellia gets the works - but not from me - I have a great groomer! It's a long haul for Camellia - three hours.

My groomer takes ONE dog at a time, and she works really hard, and long hours. Camellia comes out looking really good, and, apart from being tired, feeling good too.

Originally, I'd hoped to groom Camellia myself, but my back won't stand up to it. Not to mention, I'd have to learn how! - and probably, I'd have to invest in a grooming table of some sort, too.

Sat, 7 Jul 2012 02:02:18 (PDT)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tillie looks gorgeous after her bath. Maybe she's laying on the maps as a hint for a vacation.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

She looks great, do the nails today and she'll be 100% darling. I love her laying on the maps.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Tillie looks gorgeous after her bath. Maybe she's laying on the maps as a hint for a vacation.


LOL, seriously, this girl LOVES to travel!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love Tillie pictures!!

How short is her hair on her body? Does it mat at that length? I am thinking about trimming Gucci's rump hair a bit for the summer months, the matting is awful, Im wondering how funny she'd look with short hair there and long everywhere else. lol

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Kara, it is growing quickly, but it's about 3-4 inches long with her legs a bit shorter... her hair cut sometimes looks funny and the top mushrooms out as I prefer to keep her legs shorter cause they get SO scraggly looking SO fast ad I hate it! LOL She doesn't matt to much per say, but she does get some smallish matting in certain areas and gets a bit tangly. I comb her out everyday no matter the length of her hair! In fact, I was just talking to my husband yesterday that I need to trim her soon. We are going camping in a few weeks and then my mom is watching her for a week, sooooooo... it's going to be best for everyone to trim her down. Although I LOVE her hair at this length, wish I had a PAUSE button for hair growth! LOL I'll keep her face/head and tail of course... it will only be my 2nd time trimming her...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks great Tammy! You really were motivated!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> She looks great Tammy! You really were motivated!


LOL, thanks, although I STILL haven't clipped her nails! ound:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They never appreciate spa days! Ingrates!! LOL

Tilly looks great.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Tracy!
I know seriously, I wish I got a spa day once a YEAR, let alone twice a MONTH! ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww.... she's such a sweet little baby!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! I think you do a great job!  I would rather pay $10 for nails than have to fight Gucci, she is more cooperative with the groomer, that's for sure. She is perfectly still with the groomer and squirms like crazy if I am trying to!!

Kara


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Tillie looks very refreshed and relieved that its over for another day!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

she is such a doll!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone! wouldn't you know it, time flies and it is nearly bath day AGAIN! sigh ... shhhhhhh... nobody tell Tillie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is a doll baby. I am truly impressed with your skills and energy level.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tillie looks so cute after her spa day! I can't believe how much she looks like Abby!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> Normally I break things up a bit, but we've been SO busy lately she was way overdue for a LOT of things, so I did it all today! LOL well except for her nails.. those will have to wait for another day!
> 
> She got a bath/blowdry, trimmed/pulled out ear hair, rounded feet, shaved paws, cleaned up sanitary area and of course full comb out
> 
> Here she is all tuckered out and oh so pretty!


Tammy, these photos are so very pretty I like the top knot poses because you can see her eyes but they are all darling, do you have a favorite of her?


----------

